# All day chemist viagra review



## Gt500face (Nov 28, 2014)

So I purchased some sildenafil citrate from all day chemist and tried it out for the first time last night. Lets just say that my girlfriend was very happy. Banged her three times and my dick was rock hard after and in the morning.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 28, 2014)

Used ADC's Ceebis (Cialis), same effect, raging stallion.


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 28, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Used ADC's Ceebis (Cialis), same effect, raging stallion.



I was using those as well since they're less than $1 each. They work great although I tried some of the 5mg pharm grade from my brother. I can say that the 5mg seemed to do just as good as the 20mg Ceebis. Which leads me to believe that these ADC cialis are underdosed. 
I'm gonna try a UGL version next time. I think I will get better results than the ADC tbo.


----------



## stonetag (Nov 28, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> I was using those as well since they're less than $1 each. They work great although I tried some of the 5mg pharm grade from my brother. I can say that the 5mg seemed to do just as good as the 20mg Ceebis. Which leads me to believe that these ADC cialis are underdosed.
> I'm gonna try a UGL version next time. I think I will get better results than the ADC tbo.


Yeah, they could be under dosed as far as I know, I'm a horny old bastard anyway without them, so just the slightest bit is like gas on a fire. The ones I got were the 20mg.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 28, 2014)

stonetag said:


> Yeah, they could be under dosed as far as I know, I'm a horny old bastard anyway without them, so just the slightest bit is like gas on a fire. The ones I got were the 20mg.



Ya they work for sure but I hear too many people using good shit and getting headaches at 20mgs especially when the dose isn't split up. I even took 2 of the 20mg Ceebis at once and didn't get any headaches. I did have a crazy fukkin pump tho Ill say that lol


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 29, 2014)

cialis doesnt always work great for everyone..I like Vs better..bunch of limp dicks


----------



## goodfella (Nov 29, 2014)

A bit new I suppose to this field but I used maxims and was a bit bummed compared to the effect I got from a quarter of the blue diamond I took :/ Only real pharma pp meds I've used, rest were always from research sites. Probably going to be aiming for pharma stuff, but my experience is a bit limited except from time to time. 

If someone could help me out somewhere thats solid and doesn't take weeks to land, hit me up please. If this is against rules. please forgive me and delete post.


----------



## SFGiants (Nov 29, 2014)

A friend swears the ugl cialis he gets is spot on to the US Grade he has.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Nov 29, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> A friend swears the ugl cialis he gets is spot on to the US Grade he has.



UGL Cialis I hear is pretty damn good as well. I'm in for trying it next time. 

Ive even seen some mixes of Cs and Vs. Seems interesting. Best of both worlds?


----------



## ECKSRATED (Nov 29, 2014)

Rj used to make his own caps with Levitra cialis and viagra in them. He called the superflys. Lol. Best pill known to man.


----------



## Phoenix1 (Nov 29, 2014)

What site is the ugl cialis purchased from?


----------



## ToDie4Test (Dec 2, 2014)

Gt500face said:


> So I purchased some sildenafil citrate from all day chemist and tried it out for the first time last night. Lets just say that my girlfriend was very happy. Banged her three times and my dick was rock hard after and in the morning.



Nice!  Was thinking about giving them a try.


----------



## ToDie4Test (Dec 2, 2014)

Maintenance Man said:


> UGL Cialis I hear is pretty damn good as well. I'm in for trying it next time.
> 
> Ive even seen some mixes of Cs and Vs. Seems interesting. Best of both worlds?





SFGiants said:


> A friend swears the ugl cialis he gets is spot on to the US Grade he has.



I heard a daily low-dosage of cialis has health benefits (aside to keeping you rock hard).  Thoughts?


----------



## nightster (Dec 3, 2014)

I heard low doses are good for blood pressure


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 3, 2014)

nightster said:


> I heard low doses are good for blood pressure



I take 5mg a day for prostate and it works great!


----------



## Magical (Dec 3, 2014)

I take 50mg from GWP an hour before. Good night and good morning ladies


----------

